# the gestalt prayer



## travo (May 20, 2004)

I do my thing and you do your thing
I am not in this world to live up to your expectations,
and you are not in this world to live up to mine.
You are you and I am I
and if by chance we find each other,
it's beautiful.

by Fritz Perls



Ever heard that? I think it's pretty cool.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

Never heard it but I like it


----------



## penguin (Feb 6, 2005)

:agree


----------



## Mork (Apr 11, 2005)

I like it.


----------

